# Dr Pepper super rare transistion bottles



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This is a super rare Dr Pepper transition bottle going from the 50's logo to the 60's logo.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

This is a super rare transition bottle going from the 30'-40's clear 6-1/2 oz bottles to to the 50's green 6oz bottles.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper super rare ACL bottle*

This is super super rare ACL proto type bottle from the 30's that was never on the market. only one known.  ACL bottles were introduced in 1933-1934 so it was after that period.


----------



## splante

*RE: Dr Pepper super rare ACL bottle*

awesome bottles are they yours?


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*, Dr Pepper THE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982*

*1982 Dr. Pepper â€œBe A Pepper - Iâ€™M A Pepperâ€ Coca Cola* *Bottling Co. 10 FL OZ Bottle.*  Comments: This rare bottle was marked, â€œTHE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA  BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982.â€  The bottles featured oval â€œBe a Pepperâ€ and Iâ€™m a Pepperâ€ ACL labels.  The production for this bottle is unknown other than from a few bottles. It is  thought that the production was halted by the Dr Pepper Company and the  bottles were ordered to be destroyed.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: , Dr Pepper THE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> *1982 Dr. Pepper â€œBe A Pepper - Iâ€™M A Pepperâ€ Coca Cola* *Bottling Co. 10 FL OZ Bottle.*  Comments: This rare bottle was marked, â€œTHE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA  BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982.â€  The bottles featured oval â€œBe a Pepperâ€ and Iâ€™m a Pepperâ€ ACL labels.  The production for this bottle is unknown other than from a few bottles. It is  thought that the production was halted by the Dr Pepper Company and the  bottles were ordered to be destroyed.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: , Dr Pepper THE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> *1982 Dr. Pepper â€œBe A Pepper - Iâ€™M A Pepperâ€ Coca Cola* *Bottling Co. 10 FL OZ Bottle.*  Comments: This rare bottle was marked, â€œTHE LOUSIANA COCA-COLA  BOTTLING CO. May 7, 1982.â€  The bottles featured oval â€œBe a Pepperâ€ and Iâ€™m a Pepperâ€ ACL labels.  The production for this bottle is unknown other than from a few bottles. It is  thought that the production was halted by the Dr Pepper Company and the  bottles were ordered to be destroyed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper super rare ACL bottle*

All the above bottles were mine except the 1930's ACL bottle, thanx, Doyle


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper 1951 transition  bottle*

This bottle below is the 6-1/2 oz. green 1951 bottle going to the 1950's green 6 oz bottles, rare. Most will have 51 marked on the bottom.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Dr Pepper 1951 transition  bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> This bottle below is the 6-1/2 oz. green 1951 bottle going to the 1950's green 6 oz bottles, rare. Most will have 51 marked on the bottom.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: Dr Pepper 1951 transition  bottle*

tbm2 ~

 Totally cool bottles! 

 I have been looking for one of the "embossed" (vs the common debossed) bottles for a long time. I have to believe that most antique dealers don't even know there is a difference. So I am hopeful of eventually finding one for just a couple of bucks. I look closely at every Dr Pepper bottle I see, and recommend that others do the same. But, unfortunately, nothing has turned up yet! And I honestly believe it's not because antique dealers are hoarding them - but rather because they are so rare. 

 SPBOB


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

I use this paragraph to Ebay sellers to let them know the difference between Debosed and Embossed letters.
 When we talk about EMBOSSED-RAISED LETTERS on Dr Pepper bottles, this means the letters Dr Pepper are raised above the glass, not cut into the glass, when you run your fingernail over the letters Dr Pepper it will rise up then it is an EMBOSSED-RAISED LETTERS bottle. 
 If your fingernail falls into a cut grove, then it is DEBOSSED.
 Also, ON ALL EMBOSSED-RAISED LETTERS BOTTLES, DR PEPPER WILL BE ON THE BOTTOM EITHER IN BLOCK LETTERS OR IN SCRIPT, AND THE TOWN-STATE NAME WILL BE ON THE HEEL-BASE.
 If DEBOSSED, the town state name will be on the bottom.  
 EMBOSSED-RAISED LETTERS bottles were from approx.1926 to approx 1937, and then they went to the clear DEBOSSED/CUT IN GLASS bottles. They used the same style DEBOSSED all the way to 1950, then they went to the 6 oz green glass bottles.
 Sometimes a bottle is found with 3R* or 3Rivers* on the base or bottom, this bottle was made in Three Rivers, Texas before 1937 by The Three Rivers Glass Co. Three Rivers Glass Co was only in business from 1922 to 1937. 
 Embossed bottles are rare and  Debossed/Incised bottles are very common.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

Embossed Dr Pepper bottle example below.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> Embossed Dr Pepper bottle example below.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

So ... how much is an "Embossed" Dr Pepper bottle in mint condition worth? I'm just looking for an "average" price range.

 Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

Don't know if these are super rare, but they appear to be transition bottles none the less. In 1955 the bottle cap label Dr. Pepper was produced, and our local Dr. Pepper bottler in Marion, VA ended up with their name on one. 1956 the bottle cap label was replaced with the normal 1950's slant letter acl, but this particular bottle kept the same acl noting the bottler information that had appeared on the 1955 including the contents.


----------



## morbious_fod

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

Even stranger is this 1956 bottle which appears to have another running change where in the bottler information is the same but the contents acl has been dropped. At the same place I found these I found the same thing on another bottle from Norfolk, VA. I'd never run into this before, and haven't seen one since.


----------



## bottleopop

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

SODAPOPBOB -

 The embossed dr peppers go for about $15 to $30 depending on who's looking and who's knowing.  []


----------



## bottlekid76

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

Is there a book or price guide available for the "embossed" raised letter DP bottles? A collector friend of mine has several that is for sale and I don't know a scarce town vs a common one. Are there any known lists available?

 ~Tim


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Embossed versus Debossed bottles*

I have a list of 90 Embossed/Raised letters if you want it, I can email it to you. From all across the US. but there is not any price guide. It will be just what the seller and buyer agree on, sorry I cant help more than that. Send me your email at cctrayders@comcast.net and I will send the list. Its too big to put on here.



> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Is there a book or price guide available for the "embossed" raised letter DP bottles? A collector friend of mine has several that is for sale and I don't know a scarce town vs a common one. Are there any known lists available?
> 
> ~Tim


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*Transisition from embodded to debossed*

*1934 Good for Life Transition Bottle.* *COMMENTS: *This is a machine-made, 6 1/2 OZS. Clear DEBOSSED â€œDr Pepperâ€ in script â€œGOOD FOR LIFEâ€ transistion bottle. Has Dr Pepper on the front and the Clock Dial with hands pointing to 10, 2 and 4 on the reverse clear glass bottle. The bottom of this transition bottle is marked with raised embossing Dr. Pepper in script lettering. These transition bottles were limited in production before dropping the bottom embossing and adding the cities and towns.


----------



## bhaze

*RE: Transisition from embodded to debossed*

I have one exactly like that one posted above except it is from Springfield, Ohio and made by Ball. And what exactly is a transition bottle?


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Transisition from embodded to debossed*

It has Dr Pepper DEBOSSED on the front and the Clock Dial with hands pointing to 10, 2 and 4 on the reverse clear glass bottle. 
 The bottom of this transition bottle is marked with raised embossed Dr. Pepper in script lettering. These transition bottles were limited in production before dropping the bottom embossing and adding the cities and towns. 
 It is the bottle going from the EMBOSSED LETTERING bottles to the DEBOSSED bottles. 
 Before this bottle, all Dr Pepper bottles were all EMBOSSED with Dr Pepper on the bottom and the town/states name on the heel. After this all were DEBOSSED, approx 1934-37 with the town/states name on the bottom.




> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> I have one exactly like that one posted above except it is from Springfield, Ohio and made by Ball. And what exactly is a transition bottle?


----------



## bhaze

*RE: Transisition from embodded to debossed*

So what would the rarity and value be of the embossed and debossed bottles? I just bought one with the the town/states on the bottom. It is clear, not green, and near mint, with a few minor scratches from the years.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Transisition from embodded to debossed*

EMBOSSED Texas bottles have run as much as $25.00 to $500.00 or more, depending on the town and DEBOSSED bottles run approx $2.00 to $10 depending on the town. If the EMBOSSED bottles has 3R* or Three River* on the heel or base, prices will be higher because those bottles were made in Three Rivers Glass Co. That company was bought out by Ball in 1937/8
 Regardless what other kind of bottle you have, pepper sauce, milk or whatever, if it has 3R* or Three Rivers* on it, it was made between 1922 and 1937 in Three Rivers, Texas by the Three Rivers Glass Co. 
 Therefore that is the way we date some bottles here in Texas.




> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> So what would the rarity and value be of the embossed and debossed bottles? I just bought one with the the town/states on the bottom. It is clear, not green, and near mint, with a few minor scratches from the years.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

*RE: Transisition from embodded to debossed*

Remember one very important item WHEN BUYING A BOTTLE, CONDITION, CONDITION, CONDITION. DETERMINES THE PRICE, unless it is a super rare bottle you will never see again.



> ORIGINAL:  texas.bottle.man2
> 
> EMBOSSED Texas bottles have run as much as $25.00 to $500.00 or more, depending on the town and DEBOSSED bottles run approx $2.00 to $10 depending on the town. If the EMBOSSED bottles has 3R* or Three River* on the heel or base, prices will be higher because those bottles were made in Three Rivers Glass Co. That company was bought out by Ball in 1937/8
> Regardless what other kind of bottle you have, pepper sauce, milk or whatever, if it has 3R* or Three Rivers* on it, it was made between 1922 and 1937 in Three Rivers, Texas by the Three Rivers Glass Co.
> Therefore that is the way we date some bottles here in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  bhaze
> 
> So what would the rarity and value be of the embossed and debossed bottles? I just bought one with the the town/states on the bottom. It is clear, not green, and near mint, with a few minor scratches from the years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Below is a list of Texas embossed/raised letters bottles from Texas only.
I am still buying 6/4/2016

*ABILENE*
*AMARILLO*
*ATLANTA*
*AUSTIN*
*BEAUMONT*
*BELLVILLE*
*BIG SPRING*
*BOWIE*
*BROWNSVILLE*
*BROWNSVILLE-McALLEN*
*BROWNWOOD*
*BRYAN*
*CARMINE*
*CORPUS CHRISTI*
*CORSICANA*
*DALLAS*
*DENISON*
*DUBLIN*
*EAGLE LAKE*
*EL PASO*
*FT WORTH*
*GALVESTON*
*GOLDTHWAITE*
*GONZALES*
*GREENVILLE*
*HASKELL*
*HOUSTON*
*ITALY*
*KINGSVILLE*
*KIRBYVILLE*
*LIBERTY*
*LULING*
*MARSHALL*
*MASON*
*MINEOLA*
*NACOGDOCHES*
*NEW BRAUNFELS*
*PALESTINE*
*PECOS*
*ROSENBERG*
*SAN ANGELO*
*SAN ANTONIO*
*SEGUIN*
*SINTON*
*SMITHVILLE*
*STAMFORD*
*STRAWN*
*SWEE****ER*
*TAYLOR*
*TEMPLE*
*TEXARKANA*
*TRINITY*
*TYLER*
*VERNON*
*VICTORIA*
*WACO*
*WHARTON*
*WICHITA FALLS*
*YOAKUM*
*YORKTOWN*


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Yall can add Livingston, Texas to that list.
I am still buying Texas embossed/raised letters bottle now.
Just got a Yoakum, Texas bottle last week.


----------

